

Watch New York Tech Meetup Live Broadcast at 6pm PST - dmor
http://www.livestream.com/nytechmeetup
guess this is last months, the actual broadcast will be at 9pm after the event is over.  No idea why
======
dmor
sorry guys, I guess this isn't live yet (no idea why)

